# Apple Iphone or Samsung Galaxy? iOS Vs Android..



## Nikon_Josh (Jun 28, 2012)

My iphone 3GS is a great piece of kit and I would definitely find it hard to part with it... but I stumbled across some reviews for the Samsung Galaxy S2, it seems like an incredible phone for the price, which also seems to smash the iPhone in some regards. I am seriously thinking of giving one of these Samsung phones a try to see what all the fuss is about.

It seems right now.. the two big smartphones selling in the millions, are the iPhone and the Samsung Galaxy series. 

I know this isn't really photography related per se. But I know as keen photography enthusiasts, our smart phones play a big part in our lives. It's either going to the iPhone 4 or Galaxy S2 for me. Which would you choose and why??

(I am also a MAC user, so compatibility is another point for me to consider, I wonder if anyone else here owns a MAC but has an android phone?)


----------



## gsgary (Jun 28, 2012)

The S3 is out, i have the S2 to me it is just a phone, not sure what you mean by increadible phone for the price because you get them free


----------



## Dillard (Jun 28, 2012)

I had the original Galaxy S and despised it. I had three malfunction, complained so much to Verizon that they gave me a free upgrade. I purchased an iPhone 4 and have never looked back. I have had absolutely zero issues and it still runs like a champ. Honestly, its going to come down to what you like best. I cans see this thread blowing up with the typical iPhone vs debate. Play with both and decide what feels better to you


----------



## Espike (Jun 28, 2012)

As an android user, speaking to an iPhone user I'll say this: Stick with the iPhone. Get the 4S if you can. Switching from one ecosystem to another can be frustrating and really, the current Android phones are better than iOS devices in specs only. The 4S has an amazing camera, and a beautiful display. Keep in mind that the next iPhone should be out this fall, so you might wait for that to either get it, or get the 4S once its price drops.

EDIT: I have an Android phone, and an iPad, so I don't think I'm very biased.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jun 28, 2012)

Unless you are a techie who likes systems that are more customizable/open-ended then....

iPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhoneiPhone

I have both a Motorola Razr Android phone and an iPhone 4S. I rarely use my Android, because it's so finnicky. The layout is not as sleek and it's more difficult to navigate. The iPhone screen is also more Accurate and clearer than any android screen I've ever used.


----------



## IByte (Jun 28, 2012)

Nikon_Josh said:
			
		

> My iphone 3GS is a great piece of kit and I would definitely find it hard to part with it... but I stumbled across some reviews for the Samsung Galaxy S2, it seems like an incredible phone for the price, which also seems to smash the iPhone in some regards. I am seriously thinking of giving one of these Samsung phones a try to see what all the fuss is about.
> 
> It seems right now.. the two big smartphones selling in the millions, are the iPhone and the Samsung Galaxy series.
> 
> ...



Wait for the galaxy s3 coming out soon. I have the g2 and upgraded it to ice cream sandwich OS, freaking awesome.


----------



## DorkSterr (Jun 28, 2012)

Ive been with the iPhone since the first day of the 2G iPhone. I'm finally replacing my iPhone 4 with the newly announced Samsung galaxy s III, and I can honestly say I cannon wait to dump 700+ of apps for the Samsung Galaxy SIII!


----------



## JClishe (Jun 29, 2012)

I've had Windows Phones since WP7 came out about a year and a half ago and I absolutely love it. I have the Nokia Lumia 900 and I will tell you it attracts a lot of attention, a lot of people that see me using it ask me about and ask to use it. Also, Windows Phones have a very high customer satisfication rating. People that haven't used them tend to be skeptical about them, but people that actually own them generally love them.  Literally last night I was at a group shoot and another photographer had picked up a Lumia 900 that very day and he was raving about how much he loved it over his previous Android device.

My wife's had iPhones since the first one and she's used my Lumia enough that she's considering switching, and I have 9 and 11 year old boys that play games on both my wife's iPhone and my Lumia, and they're both asking for Lumia's.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not a fanboy and I think iPhone's are great phones. But Android is a different story, I can't see any situation where I'd ever consider buying an Android phone.


----------



## Ritzy (Jun 29, 2012)

Picked up an S3 just yesterday ... had a 4S before and I'm VERY pleased so far. Its WAY more customizable than the iphone and well the screen is HUGE. It will take some getting use to but in the long run I think I'll enjoy it more than the iphone. 

So my advise is go out and take a look at one and try it out ... chances are once you try it you'll want the S3


----------



## Garbz (Jun 30, 2012)

Canon vs Nikon.

Seriously Android vs iOS they both have their major pluses and minuses. But don't simply switch from one to the other. They are fundamentally different systems. I can't for the life of me figure out iOS, I am physically incapable of using an iPhone, as is my mum and girlfriend. We've all got Galaxy series of phones (S S2 and Nexus) and we love them.

Dad and my sister on the other hand are totally lost when they pick up our phones. They have an iPhone 4 and 4S. 

Realistically though we haven't found something one phone was able to do that the other wasn't. If anything I would say for the people who can't afford a few dollars for their apps that the Google Play store (seriously wtf is with that name) has a much larger collection of free / ad supported applications, though often you do get what you pay for.


But since this is a photo forum I should mention one thing that the iPhone doesn't do. It has no USB Host mode. That means it doesn't have apps that allow you to control your camera and download photos over USB. Not that those of us into that don't already have a solution (laptop)


----------

